

ISO 8601 - mgunes
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISO_8601

======
gmlk
That (to me then unknown) fact that the anglo-american world counts the weeks
of the year differently from Europe has once required a very expensive upgrade
to one of my web-apps and a lot of very unhappy clients.

In most software the default is the anglo-american count, you need to
explicitly ask for the ISO 8601 count.

